# Finished Bluebird Engine Hoist Storage Mod.



## Tmate (Jun 16, 2021)

Bluebird engine hoists are used primarily by rental facilities.  They are very solidly constructed and assemble/dis-assemble quickly without tools.  The problem is that if you don't have a Bluebird storage cart, you have to lean the parts up in a corner or stack them in a pile somewhere.  The Bluebird carts are all but unavailable used, and while they are still being made, they cost over $1,400.

The solution I am working on permits the hoists to remain largely assembled, but reduced in size to a 24" x 41" footprint for storage.  I didn't want to reduce the 24" dimension further for stability sake.  Short 24" long 2" x 3" fabricated tubes have casters on one end, and slide into the Bluebird base in place of the regular legs.  The legs and boom are then placed vertically in short rectangular tubing recepticals.  The whole works can then be rolled against a wall or other convenient out of the way location.  Re-assembly is just as easy.

Disassembled hoist is perfectly balanced on casters, and rolls easily into a storage spot.


----------



## dago (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow very nice. i like it, post more details if you can.

Thank you


----------



## Tmate (Jun 17, 2021)

dago said:


> Wow very nice. i like it, post more details if you can.
> 
> Thank you



Materials:

2 ea. 2" x 3" x 3/16" wall rectangular tubing 17" long (had to partially grind edges some to slide into Bluebird base)

2 ea. 2 1/2" x 31/2" x 3/16" wall rectangular tubing 8" long

1 ea. 2 1/2" x 3 1/2" x 3/16" wall rectangular tubing 12" long

2 ea. 3/8" x 3 1/2" cold roll flat bar 11" long

2 ea. 4" dia., 5" tall rigid casters (McMaster-Carr #2407T47)

I will post more pictures after I attach the short tube for the boom, and finish painting.


----------



## extropic (Jun 17, 2021)

Please post a view of the assembly (stowed) from another side.

How wide a pallet will the hoist straddle?


----------



## Tmate (Jun 17, 2021)

extropic said:


> Please post a view of the assembly (stowed) from another side.
> 
> How wide a pallet will the hoist straddle?



I will post additional pictures after I weld the remaining tube in place (see arrow).  The Bluebird hoist will straddle a 36" wide pallet.  The legs are parallel and don't slant inward toward the base like most other hoists.  Capacity for my model is 1,200 lbs.  They make a similar hoist with a 1,500 lb. capacity.  I think it's identical, but with a shorter boom.


----------

